# CORID suppresses.... Thiamine?



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I can't remember, but someone on here mentioned that CORID (treatment for cocci) works by supressing something in the body which the cocci need to survive. Was it that CORID suppresses thiamine (B1)? Or something else? :scratch: I have a goat that is looking a little off, and I'm just wondering if she's a tad deficient in thiamine... She was previously on a cocci prevention (not by me; she's new), so i'm wondering if maybe that caused her to become a bit deficient in her B vitamins.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, it's Thiamine.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I thought so. Thanks!

And instead of starting a new thread, I'm just going to ask this here and hope someone sees it... I've heard that ruminants can throw up (projectile vomiting, I believe it's called) and I think one of my goats did that today... I'm not sure who it was, but I have my suspicions. It looked like a goat-sized cow pattie but it was BRIGHT yellow and foamy in consistency. Does this sounds like it would indeed be goat vomit, and should I be concerned? None of my goat books say anything about what to do about this, and my cow book just says that as long as it's not a recurring event, there should be no problem. But it does concern me to see it... Your opinions and thoughts, please? Oh, and I'll say this: I think it's the doe who I also feel is thiamine deficient.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to give an injection of B-complex.. it might in fact, give her a little boost.. just in case


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know people say they do not like the Chorid for Cocci, but that is all I have ever used and I have noever had a problem. I did not even suppliment it either.

Also as a rule of thumb. Goats reall can NOT throw up.

Do you know why she would be doinging something like this/ Has she gotten into something that is poison?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have yet to see one of my goats throw up, but if you think about it, we know they can. They sort of do it everytime the chew their cud.
Anyway. I would not use Corid for coccidia. Yes, it is a thiamin inhibitor. If it was the only thing that worked then maybe I would risk it, but why when other things work? My very amature opinion is the thiamin is the B vitimin that does the most good in B complex. Make sure you give enough B complex to get at least 500mgs of B1 into your goat. If your B comp is 100mg B1, then at least 5cc. Read the label. I had the vet give me straight B1 injectable. I think it works oral too. I give 1cc twice a day to any goat that seems off or I suspect has any rumen problems. And especially any goat that seems dazed and confused or polio like. I believe it really works. If you can figure out what goat threw up the frothy yellow stuff, I would be worried about that goat and treat like it could get bloat or clostridial badness type problems. First thing I would do is see if she would lick some baking soda.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have heard that a goat becoming thiamine deficient to the point of contracting polio is very rare with Corid and generally occurs from dosing way too much for the weight or using it too frequently. The issue here being that most medications we use on goats (like Corid) are off label, and recommended dosages vary from vet, to breeder, to others breeders. Figuring out which dosage is safe is the problem. I'm about to try Corid over Sulmet and am going by 6.25cc per 25 pounds for five days. I also have Vit. B complex which I will be giving five days after finishing the Corid (since giving it at the same time seems to me to be counter-productive.) I do preventative because taking fecals in to get tested is a pain in my area. My goat vet is a mobile only equine doctor and having a farm call fee every time I want a fecal isn't feasible for him or me...and I don't really want to see the big livestock vet here just for fecals, especially when they always argue about how I manage my goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use Corid ...never had an issue...I have given after treatment on some ....Fortified vit B complex shot ...1 day after final treatment...and the ones I didn't give any to did fine no issues....

Of course as mentioned... you must give the proper dosage of corid...do not overdose....


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I personally don't use CORID, and I don't think this particular doe was given CORID either... But she was on a long-term cocci medication (as prevention) so I was just wondering if maybe being on that medication for such a long time would suppress her thiamine level.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

As far as I can tell, Corid is the only coocidiostat with amprollium as the active ingredient on the market - the other coccidiostats are like Albon and Dimethox are sulfadimenthoxine, and Sulmet is sulfadimenthoxine sodium. I'm not sure if the others would cause a Thiamine deficiency or if the issue is just with the amprollium.


----------

